# UK Driving Licence



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Day All,
I am looking at the very real possibility of moving to Berlin shortly.
I have lived in Germany before but as a Service Man and so my UK Licence remained valid.
My question now, is how long is my UK Driving Licence valid in Germany? Will I have to apply for a German Licence? and if so do I have to take a test or a theory test or will they simply transfer my licence across?
Thanks in advance for any help and guidance.:clap2:


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Your UK driving licence is valid in Germany for as long as it is valid in the UK. You don't need to change it as long as you have a UK address for it and also no tests (theory or otherwise) are needed either.


----------



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Brilliant news James, many thanks for your prompt reply!!
I have an interview next week, and if succesful, will be asking several more questions with a move to Berlin probably last week of June or 1st week of July.
Thanks again:clap2:


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great. Good luck!


----------

